# Going inside a 187g tank



## robsworld78 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering what the general rule was for going inside a tank, no not full of water. *r2

I think its safe for me to go inside and walk around, do you agree? I'm 130-140lbs, the tank is 6'L x 2'W x 30"T and has 1/2" glass.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

I Highly recommend that you do not do this. though a tank of that size and handles a tremendous amount of weight when its filled, the weight is distributed over the entire area of the glass, your weight will not be. It will especially be dangerous when you initially get in the tank, when you have to step one foot at a time into the tank your body weight will be all on one foot and will and the pressure will greatly increase with any heavy movement like hoping. also if you slip and fall while in the tank you could break through the glass and screw yourself up pretty good.

I would recommend getting a friend and flipping it on to 4 milk crates one on each corner then crawl inside. if you need to do any inspection work.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont know, but my gut says no... If you do just be SUPER careful! and distribute your weight as wide and best you can... 
I am a heftier individual at 198 and i wouldn't get on any glass... that's just me though... 

What are you aiming to do...? Could it be done by tipping the tank on its side/propping it up?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there a specific reason you are wanting to get in it? I have seen small people do that with tall tanks just to plant. But the substrate and a little water is already in the tank.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

susankat said:


> Is there a specific reason you are wanting to get in it? I have seen small people do that with tall tanks just to plant. But the substrate and a little water is already in the tank.


Most any tank entrances i have seen are with a tank substrated and then filled with water (not all the way for displacement) and they usually sit at the top with a snorkel and plant/decorate from there... 

Again i would rather tip a tank over... the whole dancing inside makes me nervous...


----------



## robsworld78 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I'll take everyones advise and stay out, I'm sure the glass is strong enough, 1/2" glass is very strong but I will stay out because I might ruin a seal at the bottom. 

Thanks


----------



## robsworld78 (Jan 31, 2012)

I will stay out, its not even my tank, if it was my tank I would go in. I told my friend it would be ok, he said it would be nice if he/I had opinions so I thought I would post to get opinions. I will for sure tell him what people say and know he won't want me in it.


----------

